# Safe Yoo



## Glam-Claire (Aug 30, 2008)

Im Claire 17. From Manchester. UK
Im new to mac but i think its brill =)


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 30, 2008)

hey Claire glad you joined 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love you haha


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## clwkerric (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to the site and welcome to the world of MAC!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Claire!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome to specktra, claire.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Claire!


----------

